

The Invincible Man - byrneseyeview
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/10/30/AR2007103002222_pf.html

======
asdflkj
I've read elsewhere that he doesn't want to let people invest in his ideas--
only to donate. Is that reasonable?

